# Filling tiny defects in a cutting board with epoxy



## ScottKaye (Jan 19, 2013)

I just finished building a cutting board that I'm giving to a friend at work and I noticed two very small defects in the walnut that require some attention. If I fill them with Epoxy, how will that repair look once Mineral Oil is applied? Another thought I had is to just take some sawdust and mix it with some Tiitebond III and glop it in the cracks and sand it flush when dry. This actually might be a better solution but I just want to get some opinions. If you all do recommend Expoxy can I get away with the regular 10/20/30 min Expoxy?

Scott


----------



## Knockonit (Nov 5, 2017)

should look just fine, sand and oil


----------



## ScottKaye (Jan 19, 2013)

y


> should look just fine, sand and oil
> 
> - Knockonit


you're saying ignore them and go about the finishing process? Shouldnt I be concerned about bacteria getting trapped in those cracks?

Scott


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

I'd leave it alone as well… epoxy would make them stand out even more.

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## Snowbeast (Sep 26, 2014)

Pack them full of walnut sanding dust, drizzle with thin CA and then sand flush. Will look just like a solid knot in the wood. No chance of anything getting stuck in the hole.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

The tried and true way is 
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
Try it on a piece of scrap walnut.


----------



## Unknowncraftsman (Jun 23, 2013)

I'd rather eat more bacteria then epoxy. 
leave it but pack some salt in there to bring out the flavors of the bacteria


----------



## bilyo (May 20, 2015)

5 minute epoxy should work just fine. I use it all the time for small chip-outs and small defects like yours. You can use it clear or add a very small amount of walnut sanding dust for color. Experiment a little. More than a small amount will make it too dark. While it sets up in about 5 minutes, let it cure for 8 hours or so before sanding.


----------



## jonah (May 15, 2009)

I'd have no problem filling it with either sawdust and CA glue or epoxy. Both would end up looking fine.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

If you are going to try to fill it, use epoxy putty. It will have a softer sheen than regular two-part. Also, do follow AlaskaGuy's advice and test it first. From the looks of those defects, you might have to dig into them a bit in order for the epoxy to have something to grip


----------



## Unknowncraftsman (Jun 23, 2013)

After looking at your photo a second time Scotty the small inclusions don't really matter.
You have long grain mixed in with end grain. The project is doomed to fail
All the grain needs to run in the same direction esp with a cutting board because it will cycle from wet to dry.
No fooling Mother Nature


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> You have long grain mixed in with end grain. The project is doomed to fail
> 
> - Aj2


It all looks like end grain to me.


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

If it fails. It's because you didn't use alder.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> If it fails. It's because you didn't use alder.
> 
> - TheFridge


Alder dulls the knife on the first slice.


----------



## ppg677 (Jan 21, 2016)

Does look like end grain walnut with long-grained maple?


----------



## EarlS (Dec 21, 2011)

Epoxy will fill the hole, but it will be very noticeable. I'd go for the sawdust and glue or else buy a tube of walnut wood filler at the BBS. Basically, it's the same thing.

I just filled a bunch of larger holes in a walnut project with a 2 part wood filler epoxy and you can see every one of them. Fortunately, it will be stained ebony the epoxy will take a stain.


----------



## ScottKaye (Jan 19, 2013)

> After looking at your photo a second time Scotty the small inclusions don't really matter.
> You have long grain mixed in with end grain. The project is doomed to fail
> All the grain needs to run in the same direction esp with a cutting board because it will cycle from wet to dry.
> No fooling Mother Nature
> ...


 I guarantee you, It's all End Grain. Walnut and Maple including the long runs of maple strips


----------



## ScottKaye (Jan 19, 2013)

After reading everyone suggestions I'm going to try it with Titebond and sawdust as well as Thin CA and sawdust in a piece of scrap walnut (as Alaska guy suggested) and then finish both repairs with mineral oil.


----------



## ChefHDAN (Aug 7, 2010)

Discussed many times, but wooden cutting boards won't provide the proper enviroment to promote the growth of bacteria/ pathogens. If the defect is small yet still clean"able" its of little concern in the aspect of food safety, yet the woodworker in me would also be looking to correct/patch the defect TOO!


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

I think any of the suggestions will work fine and that trying it on scrap first is always the right approach. Mostly I just wanted to say that is one cool friggin' cutting board!


----------

